# Devotions Poll?



## ww (Sep 24, 2008)

How many times per week on average do you have Personal Devotions?


----------



## ww (Sep 24, 2008)

The Poll is Anonomyous of course as I am not looking for the Greatest among Paul or Apollos but just curious as to what your practice is as compared to the desire you may have. I can truly say with shame that I'm in the 1-3 category as of late as I have allowed the cares of this world and my own selfishness to rob me of that precious time with God. I'm wanting to change that because how can I fight against the struggles of the world, the flesh, and the devil if I'm not being nourished daily and seeking strength through Prayer?


----------



## Grymir (Sep 24, 2008)

Devotions? I have bible studies. Devotions is reading watered down stuff that talks about what we do for God, Study is reading the Bible and what God does for us. Well, that's what these terms mean in my circle. ie, Bonhoffer is devotions, even Barth only ranks as devotional reading at best. I don't know if that's what you meant by devotions or not. I could be mistaken. But I study a little every day.


----------



## ww (Sep 24, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Devotions? I have bible studies. Devotions is reading watered down stuff that talks about what we do for God, Study is reading the Bible and what God does for us. Well, that's what these terms mean in my circle. ie, Bonhoffer is devotions, even Barth only ranks as devotional reading at best. I don't know if that's what you meant by devotions or not. I could be mistaken. But I study a little every day.



No I'm not speaking of "our daily crumb"  I'm actually referring to Study of God's Word as well as Prayer on average per week where you are sitting down with a commitment of time and purpose to study God's Word and Pray/Intercess on behalf of your own spiritual and physical needs as well as others.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 24, 2008)

I figured that's what you meant. I soooo dislike "our daily crumb" (great statement about what those books contain by the way! ) You have no idea how many people will say "The Bible? But I read Guidposts, or instert any one of the 1,000,000,000.67543 devotionals that are out there." I'm glad to see the poll reflect the original intent.


----------



## ww (Sep 24, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I figured that's what you meant. I soooo dislike "our daily crumb" (great statement about what those books contain by the way! ) You have no idea how many people will say "The Bible? But I read Guidposts, or instert any one of the 1,000,000,000.67543 devotionals that are out there." I'm glad to see the poll reflect the original intent.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Wayne,

I understand "devotions" to mean what some call a "quiet time", which is a time of devotion to and communion with the Lord, through Scripture reading, "watching" (pondering one's life, relationships, trouble areas, etc), prayer, singing of hymns, etc.

Unless an emergency rouses me early in the morning and I am prematurely on the move, I seek to commune with our God every day before anything else (I first have a little fruit and some coffee), in a leisurely fashion — one perk of being retired. But even when working, I needed to have time with Christ every morning, seeing as the days are evil, and even my own heart is against me unless I bring it to Him for grace.


----------

